# New member with lots of questions....



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Hello all,

I've just joined Expat, so be gentle with me!

Me and my partner are considering moving to Spain, and will be bombarding this site with questions in the very near future!
There has been a lot of negativity towards buying property, and living in Spain, and we're interested to get some opinions and advice.

We're looking to move to the Andalucia area, in the Costa del Sol or Costa Tropical regions.

Initially we think it's better to rent for a year, to be certain it's what we really want to do, and to explore areas that we would like to finally settle in.
At first I would continue to commute back to work in the UK, until approx 2017, and then I would most probably fully retire. My partner would become a lady of leisure straight away. At the moment I'm 46, my partner 41, so relatively early to retire I know.

There are loads of questions that are connected to that scenario....we also have 3 cats, which are a great concern, I've had what is called a 'life changing injury' (I'm not disabled or terminally I'll though!), and I hope to keep a Motorhome and Smart car in the UK, to live in and for transport.

So obviously healthcare is a big issue, although I'd consider private health insurance. Also the ability to have a UK registered car/Motorhome but be living in Spain is a query?...can you do that?..and insure them??

Lots of questions...but today I'll just introduce myself.

Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello Steve, welcome to the forum. I also am a bit of a newbie to the site and looking to relocate soon. There is a ton of info on this site and lots of well informed members. Good luck with the move!


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Steve

We arrived in Spain almost exactly a year ago - and we're both aged 50 and are effectively retired (though not entirely by choice!)

Are you able to claim any state benefits because of your injury? Also do you have a personal pension? I may have some helpful info if so, derived from recent experience, which may be irrelevant by 2017!!!

We also brought our cat to Spain - with no problems whatsoever once we learned the ropes.

Steve


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks,

I've got loads of questions, done some research, and now need to find some answers.

I've encountered some aggressive reactions to saying I'm moving to Spain (not on here) and need to wade through to some truths


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Hi Steve,

I envy you having been there for a year....although its a huge decision, and quite scary, I can't wait to be out in Spain...even if its to say we at least gave it a try.

I don't get any state benefits for my injury as I still work. I'm self employed, so I have to!
I had a big cycling accident, and smashed my hip socket! It's shot to pieces. The nhs have done all they can, now it's just a case of getting on with it. It will more than likely just slowly degenerate into arthritis in later life if I stay here. But while I'm in Spain I'm like a new man. It must be the heat or the humidity? But I feel very little pain, as opposed to being in constant pain here.
I realise it's a big risk walking away from the care of the nhs...but if I move to Spain I may give myself the chance of many pain free years, as opposed to a life resigned to constant aggravation from now.
That's why the health care in Spain, and the quality of any private healthcare policies is of great interest to me.

I do have a personal pension...but I'm led to believe I can't draw that until 60?

I'm glad to hear that your cat has been fine. We've got three cats, and are very concerned that they may suffer during the heat of the summer.
I'd be interested how you find the quality, and availability, of vets in Spain?

Steve


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Steve

Cats suffering from the heat! You must be joking - he loves it! The only problem is that he's pretty much moved out of the flat coz he prefers the outdoor life! ...and so do I!

I asked the question about benefits because incapacity benefit can be paid even if you live in Spain (but incapacity benefit is being phased out in favour of ESA - I'm currently unclear about ESA - it will become an issue for us at some point)

re personal pension - I don't know where your 'age 60' thing comes from. If you have a personal pension (not company pension) (eg with Scottish Widows etc) then you can claim it from 55 under current rules (grrr...don't ask me about the Gordon Brown's change in the rules just a few years ago). What is little known is that if your doctor is prepared to sign a form that says something like 'you are permanently unable to earn a living in your regular profession' - then you can claim your pension at 50. I am certainly not recommending that you do that - I'm just saying that it may be a useful option. 

Incapacity benefit would also mean that you can have full access to the Spanish health system, the same health rights as a Spaniard. I dare say some others on this forum will say 'no you cant' - but my wife has just done it - but I admit I'm a bit confused right now as to precisely what it is that gives her this right.

re vets - so far we've had him vaccinated and that's all. Price about the same as at home.

Other people on this forum will comment on private healthcare - but I've never heard anyone with a bad word to say about the healthcare system in general

btw - I had a hip replacement at the age of 43 - small world!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Steve.R said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've just joined Expat, so be gentle with me!
> 
> ...


You may have to hunt around a bit for insurance, as standard policies require yoiu to be UK resident. 

I guess you'd need an address too, to be registered at with DVLA - but maybe you have a way round that, as I assume you have a place in mind to keep the vehicles!!

Maybe you've worked this out, too, but will you really use the vehicles enough to justify the cost of them? Or would it be cheaper just to hire a car and pay a few hotel nights for trips home - save you dealing with ceased brakes, etc when vehicles lie unused for a while!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Steve.R said:


> I hope to keep a Motorhome and Smart car in the UK, to live in and for transport.


Once you are resident in Spain, you will not be able to have/use a UK registered vehicle in Spain. If it is left in the UK, then, of course, you can use it there but not in Spain.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

stevec2x said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Cats suffering from the heat! You must be joking - he loves it! The only problem is that he's pretty much moved out of the flat coz he prefers the outdoor life! ...and so do I!
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

I'm just starting on all my research, but I will look into both my pensions and incapacity benefit...I don't get it at the moment, but might qualify before I move(??).

I'm glad to hear that your cats love the heat. The cats are very important to us, and we won't find out how they'll cope until they're out there....but I feel they'll love it!! I've often gone in the conservatory (which they claim as they're own in summer!) and not been able to stand the heat after 2 minutes...the cats are absolutely loving it though!!...and almost look like they would have the heat turned up!!! 

I was just wondering what the standard of vets would be...obviously a good vet is as important as a good doctor when you've got pets.

As regards the healthcare in Spain....I've heard that its very good, but has now run out of money? That must effect the standard of care that you get? I'd prefer to just rely on their health system rather than go to the expense of private policies if possible.

Thanks for your replies....I googled 'living in Spain' when we first decided to seriously think about moving to Spain...I ended up on an 'Olive Press' thread!!... I've had more helpful, rational, informative, replies in the last few posts on here than days of responses on there!!!

Many thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Olive Press? It's OK for lining litter trays - about the right size, but otherwise...

Our vet is excellent and he cares! We took a dog to him that had been run over and was literally screaming in the street. His place was closed for redecoration but he took the animal and x-rayed but it was too badly damaged inside and we agreed that the best things was to put it down. Minimal charge just for the x-ray plates. 

We asked him, when he was passing, en route to visit his parents who live in the village, to check out another dog that was "running" around on three legs with the fourth just hanging and he confirmed that it was apparently free of disease and had no pests. It also had no chip or any identification. It was in a filthy state with matted fur and dreadlocks. We took it home cut off loads of the large clumps of fur and dreadlocks, bathed him three times and cleaned him up. Took him into the vets then next day. X-ray showed that he had been shot with the bullet passing through and breaking the femur.

The leg was pinned, we nursed him and gave him physiotherapy and now, apart from the fact that sometimes he runs slightly askew, you would never know his history. (see my photo albums - Scruffy) The vet's bill was again minimal. Scruffy is the most adoring dog you could ever want to meet.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

brocher said:


> You may have to hunt around a bit for insurance, as standard policies require yoiu to be UK resident.
> 
> I guess you'd need an address too, to be registered at with DVLA - but maybe you have a way round that, as I assume you have a place in mind to keep the vehicles!!
> 
> Maybe you've worked this out, too, but will you really use the vehicles enough to justify the cost of them? Or would it be cheaper just to hire a car and pay a few hotel nights for trips home - save you dealing with ceased brakes, etc when vehicles lie unused for a while!!





brocher said:


> You may have to hunt around a bit for insurance, as standard policies require yoiu to be UK resident.
> 
> I guess you'd need an address too, to be registered at with DVLA - but maybe you have a way round that, as I assume you have a place in mind to keep the vehicles!!
> 
> Maybe you've worked this out, too, but will you really use the vehicles enough to justify the cost of them? Or would it be cheaper just to hire a car and pay a few hotel nights for trips home - save you dealing with ceased brakes, etc when vehicles lie unused for a while!!


Hi Brocher,

I really need to look into this one.... 

I already have a Motorhome, and a Smart car that I trailer behind it. The idea is that I use this as my accommodation for the next few years while I commute back to work. I'd be keeping it on campsites.
I need to make some calls to the dvla, and my insurers, to see where I stand. I'm imagining this will be complicated..or a straight no you can't! As I think I'm opening a can of worms....
My address on the dvla V5 would be Spanish...
Can you insure a UK registered vehicle if you are a foreign resident. It's suggested you can, but are a little harder to find. I guess it's no different to hiring a car abroad???
It would be kept in storage, or on a campsite...the problem being the address on the log book?


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

I have rung the DVLA....you can't register a UK vehicle at a foreign address. What I can do is keep it registered at my UK home address while its being rented out. After that period, and we've decided to buy in Spain, I can then change the registered address to my Mum's, or anyone else's.....so long as they can send correspondence to a UK address they don't mind if its not your permanent address, they prefer it, but it's not compulsory.

As regards insurance...it's ok to live in Spain and insure a vehicle registered in the UK. Again you just insure it at an address where the vehicle is kept, regardless of where you reside.

I dealt with a very helpful agent at Aviva, and he even called the underwriters to confirm it was possible.
I actually insure my car with Direct Line, and the Motorhome with a specialist insurer, but now I'm hopeful it is possible.

Finding out those two things are possible is a great weight off of my mind...I was getting convinced that I wasn't going to be able to do it


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Steve.R said:


> I have rung the DVLA....you can't register a UK vehicle at a foreign address. What I can do is keep it registered at my UK home address while its being rented out. After that period, and we've decided to buy in Spain, I can then change the registered address to my Mum's, or anyone else's.....so long as they can send correspondence to a UK address they don't mind if its not your permanent address, they prefer it, but it's not compulsory.
> 
> As regards insurance...it's ok to live in Spain and insure a vehicle registered in the UK. Again you just insure it at an address where the vehicle is kept, regardless of where you reside.
> 
> ...




Interesting..... I've just been making enquiries about a similar situation, and have been advised by several insurance companies and our very good local broker that you can not insure a car with UK insurance unless you are UK resident. Certainly, if you look at some of the policy wording, it does indeed state that you must be UK resident. 

You'd best make your situation very clear to any potential insurerer, or else you run the risk of any claim being turned down on the grounds that the policy is invalid.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Hmm...now I'm beginning to wonder again. 

I did fully explain the situation, and he did check, first with his superiors, then secondly by going to the trouble of ringing the underwriters.
I certainly would check it out in full before commencing, but he was pretty positive that although it was a vague area there was not a valid reason why you couldn't do it, and was prepared to raise a quote.
He also gave me his id reference, the underwriters details, and a reference, so that if/when I called again about it, it could be verified as possible and not rejected.

I liken it to being a foreign resident, coming to the UK, and hiring a car....that is insured knowing you're a foreign resident.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

This probably would also depend on being able to give a UK address...I said I'd use my mum's...and the main concern was where would the vehicles was kept. I stated in storage, or on a campsite. He then said that the quote would be based on the storage's postcode.....which is exactly how my Motorhome insurance is calculated at present.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Steve.R said:


> This probably would also depend on being able to give a UK address...I said I'd use my mum's...and the main concern was where would the vehicles was kept. I stated in storage, or on a campsite. He then said that the quote would be based on the storage's postcode.....which is exactly how my Motorhome insurance is calculated at present.


I get that bit - where the vehicle is kept is relevent to the quote i.e. a quiet village will always be cheaper than an area of a city known to have a high risk of vehicle crime.

I agree it does seem very strange that the Aviva guy got the OK from the underwriters, etc because it is exactly the same question I have been asking. 

I'm in the process of sussing out insurance for my daughter returning to the UK, and have been told that while we can get it all set up in advance, it will not be able to start until the day she actually returns to the UK permanantly. Looks like I will have to insure the car in my name from the date it is bought until the time she actually arrives and then cancel the policy when her one kicks in.

Maybe I should ring Aviva..... but they annoyed me in the past when they persisted with automatic renewal against my wishes!


----------



## wencra (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi stevec2x
we are looking at moving over to the andalucia area, my partner can not work and gets dla due to a work injury, I will be taking early etirement on a goverment pension, if you can let me know how you got on with having the benefits paid out there and claiming health care that would be great, would I come under her cover?
I'll be 54 she will be 47, so a bit to go to full retirement age, 
craig




stevec2x said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> We arrived in Spain almost exactly a year ago - and we're both aged 50 and are effectively retired (though not entirely by choice!)
> 
> ...


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Steve.R said:


> Hmm...now I'm beginning to wonder again.
> 
> I did fully explain the situation, and he did check, first with his superiors, then secondly by going to the trouble of ringing the underwriters.
> I certainly would check it out in full before commencing, but he was pretty positive that although it was a vague area there was not a valid reason why you couldn't do it, and was prepared to raise a quote.
> ...


Just an update for Stev R, the OP

I've just phoned and taken out insurance with Aviva! The policy will be in daughters name, but someone else (me) has to be named as main driver until she actually returns to the UK.

Don't know how that would work in your situation. Perhaps the policy could be in your name but with someone else (your Mum??) as main driver and you as a named driver. 

This applies whether or not the other person drives the vehicle or not - basically it means they are the main person if any damage occurs to the vehicle while you are not the i.e. even if the vehicle in charge of the vehicle if it gets bumped by another vehicle while it is parked/ stored or some similar situation.

Whatever you do, be totally upfront about your situation. Do not just give a UK address without making them fully aware of your full situation, otherwise you risk the policy being invalidated.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

wencra said:


> Hi stevec2x
> we are looking at moving over to the andalucia area, my partner can not work and gets dla due to a work injury, I will be taking early etirement on a goverment pension, if you can let me know how you got on with having the benefits paid out there and claiming health care that would be great, would I come under her cover?
> I'll be 54 she will be 47, so a bit to go to full retirement age,
> craig


Hi Craig

If you Google something like 'can I claim disability allowance in spain' you will find some information - but I have no direct experience of DLA and so wouldn't want to misinform you.

With regard as to how the money is paid - we currently have it paid into a UK account, but it must be possible to arrange to pay into a Spanish account.

For heatlcare, basically, when you retire you should ask for an 'S1' document from the DWP in Newcastle. You then apply for 'residencia', and when you have the green card you go to the local Health Centre to register on the Spanish health system. They will give you a 'SIP' card - which you then use to arrange doctors appointments etc. 

When doing this, you should declare your wife as dependent and then she will also have access to the Spanish system.

btw - the rules will probably change before you retire!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*wrong way round!*



stevec2x said:


> Hi Craig
> 
> If you Google something like 'can I claim disability allowance in spain' you will find some information - but I have no direct experience of DLA and so wouldn't want to misinform you.
> 
> ...


Steve it's the wife who will get free healthcare, and the husband who will be the dependant. I assume she will have to go back to the UK periodically for assessment


----------

